
Would you use a Shared REPL for DevOps? - jacksonpollock
https://cto.ai/blog/a-shared-repl-for-devops/
======
jacksonpollock
"The Dev Console is a simple and popular REPL that millions of programmers use
every day, but, what many don't know, is that this simple interface is the
basis for one of the best ways to program that reaches far beyond the browser.
REPL-driven programming, for those who know, is a subtle programming
superpower."

------
missinari
"REPL-Driven Development The most graceful way to code."

------
ivans3
awesome!

------
tayjotie
Great job!

